# Coding Help- AIDS nephropathy



## 27088ajj (Jul 22, 2010)

Good Morning,

Could you help me code AIDS nephropathy?  


Thank you so much. :


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 23, 2010)

Code 042 & 583.9


----------



## Tonyj (Jul 26, 2010)

27088ajj said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Could you help me code AIDS nephropathy?
> 
> ...



How about :
583.81 Nephritis and nephropathy, not specified as acute or chronic, in diseases classified elsewhere, Code first underlying disease, as:

amyloidosis (277.30-277.39)
diabetes mellitus (249.4, 250.4)
gonococcal infection (098.19)
Goodpasture's syndrome (446.21)
systemic lupus erythematosus (710.0)
tuberculosis (016.0)


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I stand by what I already stated: 042 & 583.9.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 26, 2010)

Stated "AIDS Nephropathy", I would code it 042 & 583.81.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 26, 2010)

I stand corrected.


----------

